# Martha's Vineyard Fractional foreclosed and auctioned off



## sullco (Nov 28, 2009)

The economy claimed the real estate underlying the Edgartown Residence Club on Martha's Vineyard this past week.  The property was sold at auction after the mortgagee foreclosed.  Alas.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 20, 2010)

*www.edgartownresidenceclub.com*

*
For more information *

Edgartown Residence Club
38 North Water Street   
Edgartown, MA 02539
Phone 508-627-7666


----------

